# New Gaggia owner



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi all,

Thought I'd be less rude and introduce myself properly. I've been reading a lot of threads on here recently which I have found incredibly helpful.

I have made a couple posts over the past year as I was looking to restore an unused Gaggia Classic from 2001 - I've now finally got my hands on it and looking forward to getting stuck in.

Re Grinders - I'm likely going to order a Graef CM800 following some of the positive reviews on this site.

Anyway, glad I found this place









Ora

(currently an avid moka-pot / aeropress user)


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi there Ora

I think the graef cm 800 is a good choice,, just make sure it fits under your cupboards ! (if it has to go under cupboards)


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

Luckily my coffee corner doesnt have a cupboard above it but good reminder, i'll dig out the dimensions.


----------



## bibberdy (Jul 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forum - I've found it to be a really great source of information and a bunch of friendly people happy to share experiences and advice.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

********WELCOME*******

from SW Scotland

from another new Gaggia owner


----------



## jqwety (Oct 25, 2015)

Orabas, I am also new and was wondering whether you did order the Graef, if so where did you find the best place to purchase or is Amazon the best way forward?


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

jqwety said:


> Orabas, I am also new and was wondering whether you did order the Graef, if so where did you find the best place to purchase or is Amazon the best way forward?


just bought a CM800 myself - nice entry level with adjustable top burr carrier if you need to go 'finer' than the factory setting

Amazon is £155 i recall

a link to a eBay Germany seller at about £100

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Graef-CM-800-Kaffeemuhle-silber-Kaffeemuhle-/321857055019?hash=item4af02ce92b


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

good review here by @MrShades of a CM95

helped me decide on a CM800 - only cos canna afford a CM95....


----------

